# Enfinitys, Infinity G37 rebuild



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So this is an awesome car!! Fun as **** to drive, it's a true luxury sports car.

The car belongs to a really cool guy and forum member Enfinity.

There is a big back story but to make it short, I got the car and it was barely making sound and Chris just wanted it to sound and look good. He had great equipment but needed it to be implemented and installed well.

this was the state of the wiring under the amp rack.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

There was a million holes in the sheetmetal and I thought I would seal them up and make a subfloor. I also sank the battery down into the floor.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The side trim panels were fairly intricate. They took 5 or 6 different pieces cut up to make the panel the way I wanted.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

There is alot of equipment, this car has a full PC system with all music stored on it and digitally sent to the BitOne.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is the trim panel that hides all the wiring from view next to the amps.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are some finished trunk pics


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is some under hood shots.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The speakers are all Morel. The 3 way with tweet, 3" dome, 9" midbass and ultimo subs


----------



## black97rl (May 29, 2010)

Niiiiiiiice!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I didnt upload pics of the midbasses. But I did get the baffle. The original installer did these, I countersunk the driver cause the surround was touching the door panel.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice touches in the fabrication. well thought out and executed. I love installs that looks so simple but there is actually a ton of work to accomplish the simplicity


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Inside the car, the cup holder was removed so I wanted to put one back. Chris built an awesome computer system that is controlled by a crazy million way knob. 

The factory HU is used for cd and all other music is digitally stored on the computer and sent to the bitone. Instead of putting the whole bitone remote in the console, I removed the knob and mounted it for volume when the bitone is controling it.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

There is some computer stuff going on that i'm not schooled up on but basically the factory screen was tapped and can be switched from factory to the computer with a touch screen overlay. The obd2 software allows all the engine diagnostics ect. to be displayed in a million different ways. The lower screen was put in as a dedicated computer screen to dislay music files. 

Chris can come on and maybe explain some of the computer stuff.








http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh203/mjmr1199/DSC07747.jpg


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Missed one


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The center button in the console was added to switch between the factory screen and the computer fed signal.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

me likes!


NEUMAN


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

wow,just incredible work


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it's not a perfect install..... the washer in the pic showing the grounds is not perfectly centered!



JK 
Flippin amazing work as always Matt. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

the build looks great man. very very impressive work


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow matt. always mega impressive.

im interested to visually see how that knob works. seems like one cool install to play with!


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow looks great!


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wish I could have you do this to my G37. Great job!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome install! Love the nuances and execution.

Cheers


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I called it a space knob, i'm not sure where I got that from or if its the name of it. It works like the knob in BMW's and Mercedes. I think Chris can program it to do whatever functions he wants. I'm sure he'll come on here and tell you about it.

Thanks for the nice comments!!!!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Everything looks great Matt!!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I was just reading along and enjoying the pics until I got here...



Matt R said:


>


...I think it moved.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Wow! I love this. The screen and knob(s) implementation in the front is fantastic. The trunk looks great even though I'm a bit confused by the pics as to how everything is arranged. Are the bitone, distro blocks, zapco dsp? and such on a layer uinder the amps?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dude, that's all sorts of bad ass. I LOVE the volume/controller integration.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Great, now I have to get a G37 too. Beautiful install!


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi All,

First off I'd like to start off giving a big "Thanks!" to Matt Roberts for the amazing work he did on this and for being the nicest, most knowledgeable car audio installer/guru I've ever had the pleasure of working with.

Some of this is a repost from my myg37.com thread.

I have to admit after using computers for 24 years this CarPC install has to have been the most difficult thing I've ever done and is definitely not for the faint of heart. I think it would have been much easier if I had just stuck with one monitor but once I took the plunge I had to go all the way.
I'm still working out some kinks / issues with the touch screen overlay and software but I'm almost there. 

The SpaceNavigator is used to hotkey / control the Centrafuse front end which lets you operate the PC without having to look down at the touch screen. The top monitor switches between factory and CarPC video inputs via a 4PDT relay. The ScanDO 800 is what does the video conversion from VGA to the 15khz RGB signal for the factory monitor. 
The CarPC is connected to the BitOne via an Optical cable.

Here are all the components involved:

1 Morel Elate 9" 3 Way Set
2 Morel Ultimo SC 10" subs
1 Morel Tempo 6x9 Coax Set
2 Genesis Profile Ultra 4 amps
1 Genesis Profile Sub Ultra
1 Zapco DC Amp
1 Audison BitOne.1 (Custom Modded by Mr. Roberts)
Audison DRC knob relocated next to shifter for ease of access, this is why the knob is gone from the DRC.
1 CarPC built by me (Specs below)
1 AFS Switch from Infiniti (to switch between factory / CarPC video and fit in the blank between the heated seat switches)

CarPC Specs:

1 7" 4 Wire Touchscreen Overlay and USB controller from TVI Electronics for the factory monitor (No nav in my car)
1 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator (Glowing round thing in the console)
1 Motherboard ZOTAC IONITX-F-E ATOM 330 R
2 2gb sticks of GEIL RAM
1 640gb WD Scorpio Blue laptop harddrive
1 OCZ Vertex 2 Series 2.5" 120GB SSD MLC Performance Series
1 Black Box Duo Aluminum Mini ITX Case with Internal DVD and 2x Hard Drive Locations
1 Lilliput 669GL-70NP/C/T 7" Touch Screen Monitor with HDMI, DVI, VGA, and RCA Inputs
1 M2-ATX 160 Watt Intelligent Power Supply
1 SCAN DO 800 COMPUTER TO VIDEO SCAN CONVERTER 1270 VGA (VGA - RGB Factory Screen conversion) Big thanks to ModMe for all my irritating questions on this
Boatloads of cables (USB, HDMI, Serial, Optical etc) from FireFold - HDMI Cable and Products, TV Mounts, Networking, and More!
2 ODB-2 Y Splitters from ALDL OBD1 OBD cable OBD connector OBD2 ECU simulator OBDII pinout box (Cable, J1962M to 2-J1962F, Y-Cable, 1ft)
1 OBDLink Multiprotocol OBD-II ScanTool
2 USB hubs
1 GPS Antenna (SurfStar III) got from Ebay long long ago

Software:
Centrafuse Front End
Dashcommand (Gauges)
Garmin Mobile PC (GPS)

Here is a picture of the CarPC in action:









I'll post more pictures once I actually get everything working the way I want.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a mind-boggling invest of both time & money into a mobile entertainment system, but if you're going to do it, that's how it ought to be done.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great work... would love to tinker with your knob... 

and pick your brain sometime. Glad to see some more great work in the Carolinas.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator is badass!


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet leaping Jesus, this is one of the baddest installs. I think I need another shower!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

That is one crazy build.....nice job


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Great install, it's been a pleasure to follow each and every stage of progress.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

InjunV18 said:


> Great work... would love to tinker with your knob...


:stunned:


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> :stunned:


Hahaha I was just about to post the same thing. I guess he loves cool knobs. :laugh:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Slob on my knob
Like corn on the cob
Check in with me, and do your job
Lay on the bed, and give me...

you get the picture... hehe

Matt, again, BADASSS build bro!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

JediMentality said:


> Wow! I love this. The screen and knob(s) implementation in the front is fantastic. The trunk looks great even though I'm a bit confused by the pics as to how everything is arranged. Are the bitone, distro blocks, zapco dsp? and such on a layer uinder the amps?


The dc 200.2 amp is behind and half way under the rear Genesis amp. The 3rd or 4th pic shows a mock up of the Zapco amp. I wanted to hide it from the main view just because it didnt match. The BitOne is off to the left of the trunk with the computer and the distro is all on the very back wall behind the battery, just infront of the bumper.

I didnt do alot of explaining, I was short on time. I just really wanted to get Chris' car posted up.

Matt


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Matt, can you ask Chris to give us details of the pc he's using? Specifically the hardware It looks like a mo co so setup. 

Or if you know the details... 

Just curious. I've always wanted to use a carpc for front end use. Just been worried about the signal out.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? Terrific install!


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Matt, can you ask Chris to give us details of the pc he's using? Specifically the hardware It looks like a mo co so setup.
> 
> Or if you know the details...
> 
> Just curious. I've always wanted to use a carpc for front end use. Just been worried about the signal out.


Look up about 12 or 13 posts


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

enfiniti said:


> Look up about 12 or 13 posts


Wow! I'm a dumbass. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Wow! I'm a dumbass.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Haha no problem.

Seriously though building a CarPC is NOT for the faint of heart. You really don't know how hard it is to get a computer to be functional and easy to use when you have no keyboard or mouse until you try and do this mess. As I said in the post above it would have been a lot easier if I had stuck to one monitor instead of 2 but I just had to be "the cool kid"


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very Impressive!


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

nice build!


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice work Matt, impressive build.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, I enjoyed this build.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So that's the one you were telling me about the month?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> So that's the one you were telling me about the month?


Yeah man, I like it. I want one of these cars!!! So much fun and factory 10's in the doors!!!! This thing would be a shoe in for street class, midranges high in the doors and huge midbass'.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'm sure you could go and get one and pay cash for it since you are a baller like that...


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

as a fellow G37 (sedan) owner, i tip my hat. this is an insanely amazing install. very nice. my build is up around here somewhere, but it's fred flintstone in comparison!! NICE!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Inquiring minds want to know who did the original install? Audiomasters has Morel but I don't know if they ever did Genesis or not. I know installers at most of the shops around.


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Inquiring minds want to know who did the original install? Audiomasters has Morel but I don't know if they ever did Genesis or not. I know installers at most of the shops around.


Unfortunately I can't comment on that at the moment. Due to some on going legal issues with that installer.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

UhhhOhhhh!!!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Very nice! LOVE the Car PC... Might have to do one of those one day.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

That is one awesome build...I have a 07 G35 sedan, build is going to be nothing close in comparison to this. Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Legal issues...sounds Acoustic Images-isc.


----------



## temposs (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing install - I love the sub enclosures and the false floor. Makes me want to do some work on my wife's G. Major props man.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Nice, Your a BUSY Man Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

DAT said:


> Very Nice, Your a BUSY Man Matt


I know it, you ought to come down and help me!!!!!


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

SWEET BUILD!! I just got an 08 G35s Sedan. What size factory mids are at the top of our doors? I'm guessing 3", can you confirm?


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

i have a feeling matt has been getting a lot of pm's about install inquiries on diyma in the east coast . foreshadowing my new car? Perhaps*

amazing work. Scratch that, flawless work.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's a 10", a 3", and tweeter. Center channel I think can fit up to a 3 1/2" comfortable without much cutting. Anything bigger you may need to start cutting out a lot. I'm in the process of starting my build too, just trying to find a day to start it. Lol!

Daryl


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

Dzaazter said:


> Yeah, it's a 10", a 3", and tweeter. Center channel I think can fit up to a 3 1/2" comfortable without much cutting. Anything bigger you may need to start cutting out a lot. I'm in the process of starting my build too, just trying to find a day to start it. Lol!
> 
> Daryl


Yea, what he said


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm looking to put L3's or L3SE's in those locations and just wanted to confirm this.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a pair of L3's. I never installed them yet. As far as fitment goes I heard it's not just a straight drop in from Matt. May have to be creative with it. He does know that the Dynaudio or Morel 3"'s drop right in though. A little more money, actually a lot depending on the model you get. I hpoe the L3's drop right in without too much hassle.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Dzaazter said:


> I have a pair of L3's. I never installed them yet. As far as fitment goes I heard it's not just a straight drop in from Matt. May have to be creative with it. He does know that the Dynaudio or Morel 3"'s drop right in though. A little more money, actually a lot depending on the model you get. I hpoe the L3's drop right in without too much hassle.


I did a set of l3's in that car, a little bit of Dremel work and they fit. sounded good too with the l8's in the door


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks south east, that's good to know. What exactly did you dremel? The door panel? So the speaker wasn't in any sort of enclosure i'm guessing. Thanks again.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow Matt! Just saw this. Stunning my friend. I hopw my build comes out close to as nice as this.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Dzaazter said:


> Thanks south east, that's good to know. What exactly did you dremel? The door panel? So the speaker wasn't in any sort of enclosure i'm guessing. Thanks again.


Dre eked door panel and made brackets with metal to mount.
The door panel itself was enhanced enough that it worked as a good baffle. It was an experiment that worked well. Other idea was to make a hole in sheet metal and mount to the door skin. But results were good enough it didn't happen


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mirage_Man said:


> Wow Matt! Just saw this. Stunning my friend. I hopw my build comes out close to as nice as this.


Thanks man!


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Why is it that every time I read one of your build threads I feel like a total hack? Oh, yeah, cuz compared to you I am :blush::laugh:! Damn fine work as usual, Matt.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

rescued and then some!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What up Syd, thanks guys!!!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome, AWESOME build. i actually got to see this in person today in spartanburg.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

jooonnn said:


> awesome, AWESOME build. i actually got to see this in person today in spartanburg.


It's cool to see the before pictures now after seeing the car in person.

Personally I think removing and relocating the Bitone knob was the coolest thing I have ever seen, along with the covers for the subs and amps.

Great job Matt! It was nice meeting you on Saturday.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah cool man, good meeting you guys too. Always good to see other forum members from SC.


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome build man! Respect on using the genedsis amps too, i'm going to be running a profile sub and profile 2/4 in my sq build. 

Gav


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt R said:


> What up Syd, thanks guys!!!


All good down under mate! been busy with some local comps judging and our local finals coming up. This wicked good weather has had me out on the motorbike too!!...

Another impressive build and you had to rescue it! sheesh... not easy. Hope people here realise how much harder it is to start with something that isn't a blank canvas.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

I love the A-pillars! Beautiful job!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That is some amazing work right there, Matt! Wish I had half the skillz you do.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be upgrading my wiring for my G35 and quite possibly running a second battery in the trunk. I have a question about that fusable link on the pos battery post like pictured.









Will this fuse restrict the alt from charging to keep my batteries charged? It seems like I heard that some people where having problems with this in other vehicles since the audio system is separate from the rest of the electrical system. Some people were having to turn on their lights or AC to get the alt to start charging correctly. Is this true for our car?


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

BlackFx4InTn said:


> I will be upgrading my wiring for my G35 and quite possibly running a second battery in the trunk. I have a question about that fusable link on the pos battery post like pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. the fused it's not coming from the alt. it's going to the fuse box.
as long as you have installed the feed for your system, separate from the cars, you will be fine. this is the same as the 350z, and I just finish to upgrade one.

good luck.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks so much. That is a huge relief.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

how the f()C7 i missed this thread!!!!???


----------



## enfiniti (Jun 3, 2010)

BlackFx4InTn said:


> I will be upgrading my wiring for my G35 and quite possibly running a second battery in the trunk. I have a question about that fusable link on the pos battery post like pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you are seeing there is actually part of the factory wiring. That isn't anything that was added. Matt just modified that piece to fit better on the new battery.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

enfiniti said:


> What you are seeing there is actually part of the factory wiring. That isn't anything that was added. Matt just modified that piece to fit better on the new battery.


Yeah I know it is part of the factory wiring because it is identical to mine. Actually, I was confused. What I was thinking of is the battery current sensor which is a factory module connected to the neg to ground wire. This sensor detects the charging/discharging current of the battery and sends the voltage signal to ECM according to the current value. It is discussed in this thread here.
Grounding Kit Causing Battery Failure - MyG37


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

Matt R said:


> I didnt upload pics of the midbasses. But I did get the baffle. The original installer did these, I countersunk the driver cause the surround was touching the door panel.


Sorry to dredge up an old thread here but I'm in the planning phase of my audio project and will be replacing my Bose 10"'s with Boston Acoustics SPZ60's. I'll be making my own adapters since MJM don't seem to be aware of these doors being equipped with 10" speakers. In order to determine the right thickness of the MDF I'll be shaping, what is the clearance between the door's internals and the inner door frame?

Or to ask it another way, my SPZ60's have a basket/mounting depth of 2.65" so what offset/thickness should I aim for?

Many thanks in advance and great way to clean up the poor guy's mess. I'm making my amp/DSP board and sub a removable installation so I can reclaim my coupe's trunk space should I ever need it.


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread guys but this seems the perfect one to ask this question in. The adapter pictured in post 14 seems to be what I'll need to do for my 2010 model (once I've brushed up on my router skills). What was the offset/spacing for that particular adapter? I'm installing a set of Boston Acoustics SPZ60's in mine and the baskets have a mounting depth of 2.65". A little research seems to suggest that there's 2" clearance to the door's internals so I would need to have an offset of around 3/4" to be safe and hopefully not have the surrounds make contact with the grille.

Suggestions?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

U will have more than enough clearance. I think the last one I did I used a 1inch baffle and still had 1/4" of room.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a bracket that runs across the back of the speaker in the factory location. That is what causes the mounting depth to be so shallow. I cut my brackets out of the door to allow more clearance. I'm running mids that require 3" depth. I may have been fine, but I wasnt taking any chances.


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

Many thanks for the rapid reply. Looks like 3/4" MDF it is!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I dont remember how thick the baffle was. I usually roll the window down and measure from the sheetmetal to the closest part of the window or track. Then calculate how thick the baffle needs to be, add 1/4 of an inch for clearance anu should be good.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Matt,

Great looking install. One thing I'm especially curious about is the fabric on the A pillars:









It looks like the OEM fabric (or a VERY close match). Where did you find it? Or did you just stretch reuse the existing fabric on the pillar? I'm planning something similar with mine and mis-matched fabrics are something I really want to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

Matt R said:


> I dont remember how thick the baffle was. I usually roll the window down and measure from the sheetmetal to the closest part of the window or track. Then calculate how thick the baffle needs to be, add 1/4 of an inch for clearance anu should be good.


I usually do that but I was hoping to get the jump on it as I'm currently overseas and just planning stuff. I was hoping there'd be something already out there that I could just order in but that's not the case so I will be certainly borrowing a plunge router and go it alone. 

Thanks mate!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

charliekwin said:


> Matt,
> 
> Great looking install. One thing I'm especially curious about is the fabric on the A pillars:
> 
> ...


It is a very close match, not perfect but 95% there. There is an upholstery supply warehouse in my area that stocks it. You could probobly search your area for a wholesale upholstry distributor. All the trim shops have to get their supplies from somewhere. 

Good luck!


----------



## c4stitan (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone know the stock speaker Ohm's rating in the G37's? I'm guessing they are 2-ohms, but haven't checked yet.


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

i wish i had your skills, looks amazing man


----------

